# Enabling UPnP



## rfzbaker (Jan 18, 2007)

I use a Versalink Westell 327W modem/router. I was told I should enable my UPnP, think is, I don't know how to go about doing. Could anyone help?

I know how to get into the router through the I.P, the tab reads "Westell Versalink Wireless Gateway"


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

rfzbaker said:


> I use a Versalink Westell 327W modem/router. I was told I should enable my UPnP, think is, I don't know how to go about doing. Could anyone help?
> 
> I know how to get into the router through the I.P, the tab reads "Westell Versalink Wireless Gateway"


Howdy rfzbaker...

I'm curious...why was you told that you need to enable this ?

You don't really need the Universal Plug and Pray service enabled...

But if you need it, right click on My Computer - Manage - Services and Applications - Services - look for the service called "Universal Plug and Play Device Host" - double click on it - in Start up Type, click on the down arrow - select Manual - Apply button, then the Start button...


----------



## rfzbaker (Jan 18, 2007)

Jedi_Master said:


> Howdy rfzbaker...
> 
> I'm curious...why was you told that you need to enable this ?
> 
> ...


What exactly does it do. I was told it'd help my download speeds.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

It's mainly for device setup/discovery, (just like plug and play in Windows)...

Read more from here...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Plug_and_Play

It...will...not...help...download...speeds...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Windows Vista will require the UPnP to be enabled to declare the router "fully Vista compatible". That being said, I run with it disabled, and my Vista machines access the net just fine. 

What UPnP will do is attempt to automatically forward ports for applications that require them. That's a double-edged sword, since you may not want an application to be able to forward ports without you knowing.


----------

